# Coughing, sneezing, vomiting clear liquid



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey everyone, happy Monday :yawn:

Miko started sneezing a lot yesterday morning, then last night he was hacking like trying to hauk up a loogie before he vomited little puddles of clear liquid 5 or 6 times around the house. This morning he had a deep, honking cough for a few minutes. 

Our foster had the same symptoms last week before he went to his forever home, and I'm guessing it's kennel cough. I put him in a steamy bathroom for 20 minutes before I left for work, left a bunch of water out for him, and I'm about to make an appointment at the vet. Is there anything else I can do to keep him comfortable in the meantime? His nasal passages are clear with no discharge, but the back of his throat is already red and irritated. He's acting normally, though.

I guess this is what I get for going the no vaccination route :/ I'll at least be getting bordetella done from now on. He hasn't been in any public places, but the shelter did take the foster dog to Petsmart for an adoption event 2 days after getting his vaccs, so I'm guessing that's where all of this started. I'm at fault, I know.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

It sounds like bordetella to me. Don't beat yourself up over not vaccinating. We have some weird strain going around the hospital and it seemed to mostly effect vaccinated dogs.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn't worry unless your pup starts running a temperature or looking and feeling really sick. 
Mol had kennel cough when she was younger, and my vet told me not to bother bringing her in. They said that having kennel cough is just like us having a cold, it's not a huge deal unless it starts showing signs of turning into pneumonia. So, just keep eye out, I'm sure he'll be fine when it's run it's course which can be a week or so.
I went to the pet shop and they gave me some medicine called HomeoPet Cough. HomeoPet - Cough I was skeptical at first, but tell you what, it really worked.
Also, don't knock yourself out over the bordetalla vaccine, it doesn't always work. There are so many strains of bordetella that they vaccinate for the most prolific ones, and if your dog catches one of the other strains, you are $hit out of luck.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Classic case of kennel cough. It's basically the same as the common head cold for people. Most young healthy dogs get over it quickly without vet visits. Keep a close eye on him though. I would inform dog owners of dogs he has come into contact with in the past two weeks as the incubation period is very prolonged for kennel cough. 

I wouldn't vaccinate for bordatella, in fact I haven't even since my dogs all got it once. The vaccine itself is bogus. There are about 30 strains of "kennel cough" that are a combination of bacterial and viral components. The "vaccine" covers a measly 4 strains. And on top of the lack of coverage, the efficacy of the vaccine is less than desired because it's only guaranteed to lessen the severity of the symptoms rather than preventing them from getting it.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We had a rescue with kennel cough here last year. I added grapefruit seed extract and Colloidal silver to all doggie drinking water. Sick pup got well really fast and my unvaccinated dogs and puppies never got it.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Liz said:


> We had a rescue with kennel cough here last year. I added grapefruit seed extract and Colloidal silver to all doggie drinking water. Sick pup got well really fast and my unvaccinated dogs and puppies never got it.


Thanks, where can I find the extract and Colloidal silver?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Super Supplements or other health food store. Fred meyer may have it in the health food section. I use 1 capful of colloidal silver and about 5 drops of the grapefruit seed extract to 1 gallon of water. I just keep a milk container on the counter to refill their water bowl with. The grapefruit seed extract is a liquid by nutribiotics and about 8 dollars colloidal silver varies - I just get what is on sale, now we make or own with our generator. Don't worry it is not that bad just can be kinda of tedious but your pup probably has a lovely, high immune system of raw fed dogs. :happy:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like Kennel cough. Sprocket had it a few months ago. He had to go to the vet because his cough + his little body was just not okay with me. A week of cough suppresant, and antibiotics brought him round very quickly and he was much more confortable.

FWIW I tried 2 different types of homeopathic cough remedies but they didn't work for him.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! Colloidal silver is only sold at one place here, and it's $30 for a big thing so I thought I'd start with the Robitussin DM. After the first dosage, he didn't cough at all for several hours! 

The dosage is as follows:
1/2 teaspoon for small dogs (under 20 lbs) every 4 hours
1 teaspoon per 20 lbs every 6 hours for bigger dogs


----------

